# How do you convert old style clutch to 'deadman" style



## WireGuy1950 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just bought an old 1971 Ariens SnowThro Mdl 910955 with the suicide clutch (release and it runs away).

Does anyone know how (or how hard) it would be to convert to the later style of operation (hold to engage)?

Thanks


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a 69 with the as you call it suicide and 72 with out. I prefer my 69 over the 72. I would have to flip them over side by side to see how it could be done. Only thing is the 69 is at my other house right now.


----------



## Fairway (Dec 3, 2011)

The only way I am aware of is to somehow reverse the spring in a manner that would pull the rubber disc away from the friction plate when you let go of the clutch, rather than pull the disc to the plate as with the early models.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Switching drive*

About the only real what I would guess would be to swap out the tractor unit. I suspect there are alot of differences between the 2 style units
Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you could reverse the spring inside the tractor to pull the disc away.

Then You just have to reverse the direction the rod moves when you squeeze it.

Depending on whether the lever is on top or bottom.....if you keep the lever where it is and do some creative welding with flat stock you could have a lever stick out the opposite side of where the rod is connected now and I Believe that will turn a push into a pull or vice versa

Hopefully the spring can Be reversed


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I can sort of see you wanting to change this to a degree. But I have been using my 1971 Ariens machine for 31 years now. I do not think that I would want it the newer way. I personally like not having to hold any levers or handles up or down when clearing. Again 31 years being use to this way. I can let go and adjust a mitten, a glove or what ever with not having to stop. Guys may not like that, but I only use her in first gear at a slower pace to keep everything at a nice slow... and steady pace with nothing getting out of control. The few times that I have used my next door neighbors 2000 Ariens, I hated grabbing for the two levers/handles where one is for the augers to engage and the other to move the machine and then letting (which one go) where it will still move the machine and keep turning the augers. To me that is a royal PITA!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thread isalmost for years old, but heres the latest reincarnation .

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/99602-reversing-clutch-handle.html


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> I can sort of see you wanting to change this to a degree. But I have been using my 1971 Ariens machine for 31 years now. I do not think that I would want it the newer way. I personally like not having to hold any levers or handles up or down when clearing. Again 31 years being use to this way. I can let go and adjust a mitten, a glove or what ever with not having to stop. Guys may not like that, but I only use her in first gear at a slower pace to keep everything at a nice slow... and steady pace with nothing getting out of control. The few times that I have used my next door neighbors 2000 Ariens, I hated grabbing for the two levers/handles where one is for the augers to engage and the other to move the machine and then letting (which one go) where it will still move the machine and keep turning the augers. To me that is a royal PITA!


I'm with you 100% I would never consider changing the set up on my dad's '67.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I like the Old School Clutch on my modified '65. Buy a 73-4 tractor 1/2 or a complete machine. I'd sell you one if you were closer.....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I sold an older style machine last year to a man with carpal tunnel.....he couldn't use the newer style with the deadman control...too painful


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think it comes down to what you are comfortable using


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i think it comes down to what you are comfortable using


I think I would rather have the later style and just add a locking mechanism to the "drive" clutch lever (on most later snowblowers you can lock the auger clutch lever down if you have the drive clutch lever pressed down so that you can have one free hand to move any other control as needed). This way I would have the best of both, I can let the machine go on its own (when the lever is locked) or use it as a dead-man control where you need to press the lever for the machine to operate. JMO :laugh:


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wire Guy, you'd be miles ahead by just buying a model that has the clutch you want.
Please don't savage a vintage blower.
These units hail back to a time when Americans were smarter and more responsible.
It was the responsibility of the operator to be aware whether the auger or transmission were engaged.
And if they were, you stayed between the handlebars.
Now it's all safety interlocks. Phooey!
I rest easy knowing that if I fall dead while plowing a row, the unit will finish it for me.
I have had folks in CT stop and ask if that was, indeed, a 'Model 91 with the deadman' while I was blowing the walk.
It's like having a Harley with a suicide shifter!
As a fellow Ohioan recently returned from CT, I can tell you that you have disgraced us Ohioans in the face of New Englanders by even asking this question!


----------

